

Soon LogMeIn Free will no longer be available. - pvinis

This is the message I get when I logged in this morning.. Will teamviewer personal take it&#x27;s place, or will they do the same?<p>Soon LogMeIn Free will no longer be available.<p>To continue using remote access, you’ll need to purchase an account subscription of LogMeIn Pro. As a loyal user, you’re entitled to discounted introductory pricing, with packages starting at $49&#x2F;year for two computers.* Your new account includes our signature remote access with premium features like remote printing, file transfer and cloud data access, plus desktop and mobile apps to improve your experience.
Please note: If you do not take action, the Free computers highlighted in your account will become inaccessible on 1&#x2F;28&#x2F;2014. Only 7 days left!
Buy Now
Starting at $49&#x2F;year (50% off regular price)
*Introductory prices apply only to the first year of your subscription.
======
zimpenfish
Not much of a loyalty bonus, that - one year of discounted pricing with a
week's notice.

